# Ερωτηματολόγιο: Η χρήση των μεταφραστικών φόρουμ ως εργαλείων ορολογικής έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης



## diceman (Apr 22, 2011)

*Ερωτηματολόγιο*

Καθημερινά, εκπαιδευόμενοι, ερασιτέχνες και επαγγελματίες μεταφραστές χρησιμοποιούν φόρουμ όπως η *Λεξιλογία *για να ρωτήσουν τα μέλη ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση/απόδοση όρων. Μια τέτοια ερώτηση ορισμένες φορές καλύπτεται με ένα απλό απαντητικό μήνυμα, ενώ άλλες αποτελεί την αφορμή για μια συζήτηση που εκτείνεται σε αρκετές σελίδες προτού τα μέλη που συμμετέχουν στο νήμα καταλήξουν σε μια κοινώς (ή σχετικά κοινώς) αποδεκτή λύση.

Ποιοι, όμως, είναι οι παράγοντες που επηρεάζουν την τελική απόφαση των μελών και κυρίως του εκάστοτε μέλους που θέτει το αρχικό ερώτημα; Και πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι τα μεταφραστικά φόρουμ ως εργαλεία ορολογικής έρευνας; Απαντήσεις σε αυτά και σε άλλα σχετικά ερωτήματα θα επιχειρήσει να δώσει η έρευνα που εκπονώ αυτή την εποχή. 

Σας (παρα)καλώ, λοιπόν, να *συμπληρώστε ένα σύντομο ερωτηματολόγιο*, για να συμβάλετε στην αξιολόγηση των μεταφραστικών φόρουμ ως εργαλείων ορολογικής έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης. Οι απαντήσεις σας θα είναι ανώνυμες και μυστικές και τα δεδομένα που θα προκύψουν δεν θα χρησιμοποιηθούν για τη σύγκριση των ελληνικών μεταφραστικών φόρουμ μεταξύ τους, αλλά για τη σύνταξη οδηγιών αποδοτικότερης και ασφαλέστερης χρήσης τους από μεταφραστές, υποτιτλιστές, επιμελητές και κάθε είδους άλλους ενδιαφερόμενους.

Ευελπιστώ ότι θα βοηθήσετε όλοι ώστε να εξετάσουμε πώς τα μεταφραστικά φόρουμ θα μπορούσαν να γίνουν ακόμα πιο χρήσιμα εργαλεία στην καθημερινή μεταφραστική πρακτική μας και σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων για τη βοήθειά σας.

Βασίλης Μπαμπούρης
Διευθυντής Σπουδών 
Κέντρο Εκπαίδευσης Μεταφραστών *meta|*φραση


----------



## diceman (Apr 30, 2011)

Τώρα που οι περισσότεροι έχουμε γυρίσει από τις διακοπές του Πάσχα, σας υπενθυμίζω το ερωτηματολόγιο για τη χρήση των μεταφραστικών φόρουμ ως εργαλείων ορολογικής έρευνας και τεκμηρίωσης και σας καλώ να το συμπληρώσετε.


----------



## diceman (May 7, 2011)

Tελευταίο υπενθυμιστικό μήνυμα για το ερωτηματολόγιο. Η προθεσμία για τη συμπλήρωσή του λήγει στις 15 Μαΐου. 
[Κι ένα μεγάλο «ευχαριστώ» σε όσα μέλη το έχουν ήδη συμπληρώσει.]


----------



## nickel (May 15, 2011)

Σήμερα λήγει η προθεσμία.


----------

